# Hilarious - Don't do it!



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

He must be Canadian. Laughing!!!!
I guess if it works, than more power to him.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Isn't that how it's usually done?:laughing:


















.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Only thing I need now is a riding lawn mower... :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ian Gregory (Jun 7, 2014)

Urm..? Hahaha!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Ah yeah! He must have learned from the late Paul Moore:


----------



## versd0ra (Jul 28, 2014)

hahahaha, hilarious!!!


----------

